# Some help with designing card templates



## Icalasari (Sep 10, 2008)

I figure this goes here, as this IS artwork. However, if there is a better place for it, then mods, please move it

I am revamping the sample cards for my card game, since they are out of date and need to be updated to the new type chart anyways

I have three ideas for card templates: One that looks like paper, one that looks like stone, and one with stone for under the text, gems underneath that, and the following (incomplete backing):







Yeah, I am going for a minimalistic style for the moon. Problem is, it seems too minimalistic. Some help? Also, anybody have tips for making semi-realistic gem sprites?

Also, I need to decide what to do for the paper template. Do you think rubbing ashes on some A4 paper, crumpling it a bit, and drawing the needed symbols would do for an old, worn look, or should I try something else?

And last but not least, what should I do for the stone template? Marble? Granite? Sprites? Pictures?


----------

